# Chino Airshow for May 2006



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2006)

http://www.planesoffame.org/airshows/2006/schedule.php

Looks like they have another outstanding show planned for the public.

If anyone is going to go to it, perhaps we can all meet up there.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2006)

If you look for a group of a dozen or more guys congregated in one place using really big lenses, that will be where I am.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2006)

evangilder said:


> If you look for a group of a dozen or more guys congregated in one place using really big lenses, that will be where I am.



That covers about everyone at the show!!!!!!!


----------

